# E3604.1 Service conductor clearance



## TimNY (Jul 31, 2011)

Is this compliant?  Open permit on this house; I just happened to notice this when I was inspecting another house on the other side of the street.







No clearance required from the top of the window; how about in front of it?


----------



## steveray (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe.....certainly ugly.....if it is above the widow..it is OK....


----------



## docgj (Aug 1, 2011)

I wouldn't approve it. Within 3' of window.

docgj


----------



## steveray (Aug 1, 2011)

E3504.1 Clearance from building openings.

Open conductors and multiconductor cables without an overall outer jacket shall have a clearance of not less than 3 feet (914 mm) from the sides of doors, porches, decks, stairs, ladders, fire escapes, and balconies, and from the sides and bottom of windows that open. See Figure E3504.1.

FIGURE E3504.1 CLEARANCES FROM BUILDING OPENINGS

Docgj......No clearance required above window.....or next to non-operable window....

Tim...is it 3' out where (if)it dips below? If not..then NG


----------



## TimNY (Aug 1, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> Tim...is it 3' out where (if)it dips below? If not..then NG


From that vantage point it seemed closer than 3' from the *front* of the window.  When I do the final on that house I will take a photo from underneath.

The code doesn't really address 3' as a measurement forward of the window, just curious what you guys think.. I mean it is reasonable to think that it what needs to be done.. but the code reads "from the sides", suggesting laterally.


----------



## pwood (Aug 1, 2011)

would have been so clean to go thru the 2nd roof! hack job.


----------



## Yankee (Aug 1, 2011)

It seems the intent of the code is to keep it out of reach, I would like to see it 3' out from the front of the window from the clear opening height of the bottom sash. Yes, I realize that the top sash can likely open and there is no code distance from that, but using the top sash isn't "normal operating" scenario.


----------



## docgj (Aug 3, 2011)

steveray,

You are 100% correect. My bad. On a side note...A least one of the electric companies that I deal with would allow that install. They have had problems with customers using clips attached to the drops to steal electric. Guess if there is a way people will do it.

docgj


----------

